
A Better Way to Share Posts in Google Reader - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/11/better-way-to-share-posts-in-google.html
======
pan69
I don't dislike the new Reader and GMail look, visually. I just can't get over
the wasted amount of screen real-estate space. They seriously need to adjust
the over generous padding on the tools section and the item lists.

Using Reader and Gmail on a netbook was difficult with the old look, now it's
basically unusable.

~~~
toddh
Gmail has a compact format if you go to setting which tightens things up
nicely. I couldn't find one in reader unfortunately.

~~~
wushupork
Why should I have to go to the settings page to make it compact? Just make it
better by default.

